
Mozy Online Backup: Free. Automatic. Secure. - pg
http://mozy.com/
======
jayliew
May I ask what the point of this post is? Can anyone here vouch for their
service, or this is post really a viral ad campaign?

~~~
danielha
Can't comment on mozy, but getdropbox.com is pretty cool.

(how's that for viral?)

------
dhouston
is that a subtle kick in the ass? :)

------
vlad
Current MozyPro pricing for business accounts: Licenses: $3.95 each per month
Storage: $0.50 / GB per month

------
nickb
They won a huge contract with GE recently... their VCs must be very happy!

------
gibsonf1
I wonder if they are using S3?

------
sbraford
yeah, what's that pimp YC startup that's doing a PC file synchronization app?

